
Show HN: I Moved from AngularJS to Plain JavaScript with Route.js and Include.js - andrewmcwatters
Hey HN,<p>I&#x27;ve been wanting to move away from from JavaScript frameworks and use equally powerful libraries with a fraction of the bandwidth cost, and recently did so with my game engine&#x27;s GitHub Pages site.<p>I wanted routing still, and markdown to HTML conversion, since I&#x27;m pulling from .md files on our GitHub wiki section.<p>Here&#x27;s what the website looks like now:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;planimeter.github.io&#x2F;grid-sdk&#x2F;<p>And here are the libraries I wrote to make the transition:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;andrewmcwatters&#x2F;include.js<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;andrewmcwatters&#x2F;route.js<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;andrewmcwatters&#x2F;data-marked<p>Edited: formatting
======
jack1980
Did you evaluate ReactJS too? If so, what are your suggestions?

~~~
andrewmcwatters
For me personally, I feel like JSX is a dramatic step away from standards, and
at this point, I like to stay away from tooling as much as possible.

~~~
davelnewton
JSX is nothing more than a convenient layer of sugar over JS. It's fine to
avoid it, but IMO it's not really a "dramatic step away from standards".

